# Wyćwiczone okazje



## transla

Czy istnieje takie wyrazenie w j. polskim? Tekst - to opis reklamowy produktow i same zdanie brzmi tak:Wyćwiczone okazje! Dla mnie brzmi bardzo dziwnie, na google tez nic nie znalazlam. Moze ktos z rodowitych Polakow?

Dzieki


----------



## dreamlike

Dla mnie ta zbitka słowna nie ma najmniejszego sensu, ale w języku reklamy wszystko jest możliwe.


----------



## transla

dreamlike said:


> Dla mnie ta zbitka słowna nie ma najmniejszego sensu, ale w języku reklamy wszystko jest możliwe.



Tez juz zdalam sobie sprawe, o co chodzi - w poprzednim zdaniu byla mowa o ubraniach sportowych, choc tym razem nie wyszlo im najlepiej.


----------



## Ben Jamin

transla said:


> Czy istnieje takie wyrazenie w j. polskim? Tekst - to opis reklamowy produktow i same zdanie brzmi tak:Wyćwiczone okazje! Dla mnie brzmi bardzo dziwnie, na google tez nic nie znalazlam. Moze ktos z rodowitych Polakow?
> 
> Dzieki


Czy to oryginalny tekst w języku polskim, czy tłumaczenie?
Tak, czy inaczej, nie brzmi to zbyt sensownie. Tak jakby ten co pisał nie wiedział co to jest okazja.
Już lepiej byłoby "Wyćwiczone  sytuacje", ale to zależy od kontekstu.


----------



## transla

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy to oryginalny tekst w języku polskim, czy tłumaczenie?
> Tak, czy inaczej, nie brzmi to zbyt sensownie. Tak jakby ten co pisał nie wiedział co to jest okazja.
> Już lepiej byłoby "Wyćwiczone  sytuacje", ale to zależy od kontekstu.



Chodzilo o oferte towaru i jak napisalam poprzednio, byly tam tez ubrania sportowe. Wiec rozumiem, dlaczego wlasnie tak a nie inaczej, co nic nie zmienia na tym, ze nie brzmi bardzo udanie. Chodzi o tekst oryginalny, ale reklamowy, co mowi za siebie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

transla said:


> Chodzilo o oferte towaru i jak napisalam poprzednio, byly tam tez ubrania sportowe. Wiec rozumiem, dlaczego wlasnie tak a nie inaczej, co nic nie zmienia na tym, ze nie brzmi bardzo udanie. Chodzi o tekst oryginalny, ale reklamowy, co mowi za siebie.


Co z tego, że ubrania?
Dalej nie rozumiem co mieli na myśli. 
To jest jakiś nielogiczny łamaniec.


----------



## transla

Ben Jamin said:


> Co z tego, że ubrania?
> Dalej nie rozumiem co mieli na myśli.
> To jest jakiś nielogiczny łamaniec.



nie to, ze "ubrania", ale ze "sportowe" - ale zgadzam sie z tym, ze nielogiczne i strasznie brzmi


----------



## jasio

transla said:


> nie to, ze "ubrania", ale ze "sportowe" - ale zgadzam sie z tym, ze nielogiczne i strasznie brzmi



Że niby wyćwiczone, bo dla gimnastyków i okazje, bo tanio?  

Potworek okrutny, bo bez objaśnienia nie wiadomo, o co chodzi. Ale jeżeli jako hasło znajdzie się np. na plakacie z odpowiednio ubranymi sportowcami albo w sklepie sportowym, może nawet być zabawne, bo stanie się zrozumiałe dzięki kontekstowi. Ale w zwartym tekście...


----------

